#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  DDOS FOR LINUX

## pRoFF

gostaria de saber um bom ddos para linux
preciso de testar um server meu
alguem tem algumas ideas?

----------


## irado

> gostaria de saber um bom ddos para linux
> preciso de testar um server meu
> alguem tem algumas ideas?


DDoS é o que estou pensando, um Distributed Deny of Service?

Se fôr, não existe um "bom...", vc tem que ter um montão de máquinas apontando pro seu servidor e metralhando solicitações, principalmente de icmp (ping). Talvez o hping2 ajude, não sei, porque vc teria que ter o montão de máquinas - rs. Procure por "ddos generator" no google e no meio de muita coisa vem uma que outra informação.

----------


## demiurgo

dah um ping -l 10000 hehe, mas faz da sua lan pro seu equip pq pela net vc vai detonar sua conexao hehe

se quiser aumente os pacotes -s 10000

[]'s

----------


## LordNikon

pelo o que percebi, tu queres " programa " de ddos para o linux.. é isso?

----------


## Fernando

Se quer ou nao quer nao postou no lugar certo.
#MOVED

----------


## pRoFF

sim correcto o que eu quero mesmo é um ddos generator para linux

mas no google ainda não incontrei nenhum. se souberem ai de alguns dizem ai

tkz

----------


## LordNikon

?? não percebi mesmo nada

----------


## mistymst

voces jah querem fazer maldade... aogra DDoS com ping eh sacanagem ok  :Smile:  ?


bom voce pode tentar algo como no estilo do trinoo ou algo do tipo, eu fiquei meio desatualizado desses maldades ... to meio parado  :Smile:  mas na realidade tudo depende do que voce quer derrubar ou o que voce quer "indisponibilizar"

e nao peca: "me ensina como uso o ddos xyz"

----------


## mistymst

ah soh completando se quiser testar o seu server, use o nessus, ele vai te mostrar alguma coisas....


agora voce simular um DDoS , acho so quem vai te ajudar a parar eh o teu ISP. bom mas o foco da conversa nao eh essa.

----------


## demiurgo

um bom site pra dicas d falhas d seguranca e como corrigi-las ou explora-las eh o www.securityfocus.com

[]'s

----------


## pRoFF

sim e mesmo isso que quero e algo que simule um atake ddos para testar uns servidores

sabem de algum?  :Smile:

----------


## GrayFox

nao existe essa de testar servidores com ddos.. é mais facil hj em dia é tu testar o link onde tah o servidor com esse tipo de ataque hehehe.....

----------


## nafre

> gostaria de saber um bom ddos para linux
> preciso de testar um server meu
> alguem tem algumas ideas?


é amigo vc quer testar a real capacidade de seu server contra ataque DDOS. 

1 nao acredito que este seja objetivo

2 caso, esse seja realmente seu objetivo aconselho a vc estudar mais um pouco, pois como deseja testa um servidor contra DDOS e não sabe como funciona um ataque deste tipo...

3 nao existe programas para DDOS, caso queira algum? programa!!!

4 acho este topico improdutivo

----------

